# Things to ask a breeder?



## iFallOffStuff (Aug 22, 2016)

I've been having conversation with a nearby hamster breeder but as it is my first time buying from a non=pet shop I'm a bit worried I may be sold an Ill or unwell hamster. I know the obvious things to look for when I get there but are there any qualifications / licenses I can ask if they have to minimise the chances of me pulling out when I get there?


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

iFallOffStuff said:


> I'm a bit worried I may be sold an Ill or unwell hamster


I'd say you would be more likely to be sold an unwell hamster if you were to go to a pet store. However I'm not saying that a "breeder" couldn't sell you an unwell specimen. Some people will call themselves a "breeder" if their hamster unintentionally fell pregnant and want to sell the pups to make a quick buck. You need to be careful that you are not dealing with this kind of person.
Have you visited this breeder and viewed the conditions in which the hamsters are living? Is this breeder licensed by the appropriate association? The British Hamster Association website lists a number of reputable, fully licensed hamster breeders.


----------



## iFallOffStuff (Aug 22, 2016)

FeelTheBern said:


> I'd say you would be more likely to be sold an unwell hamster if you were to go to a pet store. However I'm not saying that a "breeder" couldn't sell you an unwell specimen. Some people will call themselves a "breeder" if their hamster unintentionally fell pregnant and want to sell the pups to make a quick buck. You need to be careful that you are not dealing with this kind of person.
> Have you visited this breeder and viewed the conditions in which the hamsters are living? Is this breeder licensed by the appropriate association? The British Hamster Association website lists a number of reputable, fully licensed hamster breeders.


Thanks, I tried looking at the BHA before but whenever I try to view the register I get an error message, the breeder calls themselves a 'hobby breeder' with no license so I'm a little bit cautious


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

iFallOffStuff said:


> Thanks, I tried looking at the BHA before but whenever I try to view the register I get an error message, the breeder calls themselves a 'hobby breeder' with no license so I'm a little bit cautious


If I were you I think I'd avoid any breeder identifying themselves as a "hobby breeder". "Hobby" suggests that they may be inexperienced. The absence of a license could also spell trouble as it means that they are unregulated. Considering the fact that this breeder does not have a license, it is unlikely that their hamsters have had all recommended health checks. If this is the case, the hamsters may well be diseased, sick or harboring genetic issues. Of course, all of this could be false but it's probably best to be on the safe side and look elsewhere. I might be able to locate a breeder for you; in which part of the country are you located?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hiya, hamster breeders don't have a licence for breeding & there are a lot of bad, clueless people breeding hamsters - so its very good that you are being cautious. If you're unable to access the BHA website I would recommend you try joining this forum - http://www.hamstercentral.com/community/. I know there is at least one good breeder on there, because I can see her username on the forum. So I'm sure if you join and do a post they will be able to put you in touch with a responsible breeder in your area. Failing that you could also visit a hamster show & speak to breeders there


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

noushka05 said:


> Hiya, hamster breeders don't have a licence for breeding & there are a lot of bad, clueless people breeding hamsters - so its very good that you are being cautious. If you're unable to access the BHA website I would recommend you try joining this forum - http://www.hamstercentral.com/community/. I know there is at least one good breeder on there, because I can see her username on the forum. So I'm sure if you join and do a post they will be able to put you in touch with a responsible breeder in your area. Failing that you could also visit a hamster show & speak to breeders there


So you don't need a license to be a reputable hamster breeder? I feel stupid now. I just assumed that hamster breeders could be licensed. I've never bought hamsters from a breeder.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

FeelTheBern said:


> So you don't need a license to be a reputable hamster breeder? I feel stupid now. I just assumed that hamster breeders could be licensed. I've never bought hamsters from a breeder.


I mostly rescued hammies when I had them, but the couple I did buy were from reputable hobby breeders. These breeders knew the backgrounds of all their hammies & babies came with a pedigree. There are of course, many hobby breeders who are completely clueless & these should be avoided at all cost as should the big commercial breeders who supply pet shops. I would imagine if licences are required it would be commercial breeders who require them. Don't feel stupid, you were only trying to steer the op away from supporting an irresponsible breeder FTB


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

These are the two little hammies I got from ethical hobby breeders. Sadly they have both passed away now.. Orinoco was from a lovely breeder on the thread I linked to. http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/orinoco-mydus-the-hamsters.360828/


----------



## iFallOffStuff (Aug 22, 2016)

noushka05 said:


> Hiya, hamster breeders don't have a licence for breeding & there are a lot of bad, clueless people breeding hamsters - so its very good that you are being cautious. If you're unable to access the BHA website I would recommend you try joining this forum - http://www.hamstercentral.com/community/. I know there is at least one good breeder on there, because I can see her username on the forum. So I'm sure if you join and do a post they will be able to put you in touch with a responsible breeder in your area. Failing that you could also visit a hamster show & speak to breeders there


Thanks everyone, i'll try that forum and see what they say!


----------

